# Finally got my new kitten



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sorry to start a new thread, im finally getting my new kitten later , he should be about 10 weeks old, im Going to keeping him in my bedroom currently i have a 2 year old female siamese cat in my bedroom too, she is free to roam around and goes to the bathroom to do her thing, kitty litter is there, how do i go about introducing them? 


Can i just keep kitten in carrier for a few days? Or do I have to put the kitten in separate bedroom first? My siamese nails are trimmed. Too excited I'm not sure how to proceed


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Simce i don't have a cage yet ,
I left him in a cat carrier, will he be better in this imstead of
The cat carrier?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

There are some brilliant threads here on cat introductions. It would be worth doing a search for them.

That wouldn't be better than a cat carrier - the kitten wouldn't be able to see and if you are thinking of putting the lid on, it could be a disaster.

Young kittens need to be able to move and play to develop their muscles and reflexes. It is also a time when you really need to be be socialising the kitten with yourself as well as introducing him / her to their home. How things are handled at this age can have a very long term impact.


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Finally getting my new kitten*

Thanks , ill get a bigger cage for him, but this will also be temporary he'll be free to run around once i get him socialized with my older cats .

Btw is he expected to eat right away when i get him?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I would not suggest using that bin at all - not even temporarily.

Without the lid on the kitten will just jump out - with the lid on the kitten could suffocate. Unless you can punch 7-10 1 inch holes in the lid it's just not safe.

Is it possible to put the kitten in another room, like a bathroom, until it can be introduced to your other cat? That would be MUCH better than a kennel, cage, or that bin.


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

Please keep the new baby in another room if possible. He will need to be able to move around and get familiar with his new surroundings. You should be there to supervise him and get him used to being with you. Enjoy getting to know each other.


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks I left him in the cat carrier last night but today ill go out to get a cage , once i am successful in introducing him to our old cat and also is litter trained he will be free in our room


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Was able to buy a cage  ill keep him
In that late together with kitty litter


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

https://vimeo.com/163985997 here's a video of
My new kitten he is really active now, but a bit skinny


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, soooo cute! Have you named him yet?


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks  He is like a boxer lol. 
I named him charcoal, but still open to a better name


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

His name just changed back to shadow lol


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a cute baby! Don't worry about him being skinny, I am sure he will fill up in no time. I just have one suggestion for his cage. How about laying a small blanket on the bottom of his cage so his toes don't get caught in between the bar spaces? If you have an old blanket that you could cut up it will give you a few spares for when one gets dirty.


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

thanks  Really appreciate the suggestion, I'll try to get a thick mat to place there. He does get to come out and play during the day , we put him back in at night. Can't wait to introduce him to our old cat .... wish there was an faster/easier way to do the introduction


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

batang_mcdo said:


> His name just changed back to shadow lol


LOL! Well, he's adorable regardless of the name you choose. And who knows, maybe it'll change again!


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

What a cute little guy! The cage turned out to be a great idea. Does he drink from the water bottle hanging in there? We had one like that for my rabbit but I never thought to try it for my cat!

I really like the name Charcoal - but I think "Shadow" is easier to say ;} You can also consider the nicknames of each potential name (Coal, Shade, etc.) and see if you like the sound of any of those :}


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

thanks  Yup i think name is still up for debate at home haha. 
thought of charcoal so its easier to call him charchar hahaha, as i call my cats by first syllable of their name , like Kimmy , i call her kimkim, but my wife and son like Shadow better  
he doesn't know how to drink but his bottle yet, but I found a web page sayung to use some tuna juice to get them started  I'll try this weekend. 
as of now i have a plastic container for his drink but he likes to play with his container and spill his drinks


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a smart little guy.


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

Please post pics when you can. He sounds wonderful, enjoy him.


----------

